# want to install TO usb hdd



## daweefolk (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to install fbsd 8 to my usb hdd like i have linux in the past. I have the install cd and when i start it up the only hdd recognized is the internal one in my laptop. does this have an easy fix? or is it just something that happens with freebsd? I'm new so I don't know my way around quite yet.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you study the "release notes" enough you may find
modules you can load from the intstall cd that
will enable the usb drive to be seen.  But with
other hardware configurations it might be
easier. And there is the issue of "not enough /dev"
which maybe can be solved by loading not just extra
usb modules, but extra geom modules.  Way too much
to explain in that I just have recollections and 
not much install cd experience.  But if you write the
exact error messages and the steps you take others
may be more helpful.


----------



## klanger (Apr 25, 2010)

Again, use PC-BSD installer and do FBSD install from its GUI - simpler and faster.

I did a test today, and installed FBSD from PC-BSD 8.0 install disk (img.) and it took few min (2-3) to install the whole system on usb-hdd.

I don't know why is everyone going the "hard way", when there is the "easy way" already done... a specially for private desktop use


----------



## daweefolk (Apr 25, 2010)

I caught an error when loading from cd with usb drive in. It was something along the lines of "could not read medium". It showed up right after searching all the usb ports (i think that's what was happening). what now?


----------



## daweefolk (Apr 26, 2010)

OK I tried pcbsd as well, but I still got the same result. The error came up while trying to query size of da0. da0 (usb hdd) was detected at first but when querying its size the console told me it couldn't find da0. I'm so confused. Is my hdd just unable to be detected at all by bsd?


----------



## daweefolk (Apr 26, 2010)

After looking up the exact error (attempt to query device size failed; medium not present) I came across a thread somewhere saying it's because there isn't a long enough delay for the device to be ready. I'll open a new thread to figure out this issue.


----------

